# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Rose - chatonne 2 mois blanche et tabby tricolore - Dpt 62

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rose
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre 

A la réservation
Rose, deux mois à peine, une petit femelle tricolore... née de maman non sociable, stérilisée et remise sur place (sur de Nairobi et Rosa)
Rose est un chatonne très joueuse, très polissone aussi et câline 😁
Elle est visible près de Desvres.
Elle partira à l'adoption, déparasitée, identifiée et primo-vaccinée.
Si vous souhaitez la rencontrer, merci de remplir le formulaire en suivant le lien :
https://ecoleduchatduboulonnais.org/procedure-dadoption/





https://www.facebook.com/EcoleDuChat...4919?__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant

RÉSERVÉE

----------

